# machine polishing tuition?



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

been reading lots and lots on machine polishing and everyone seems to have a slightly different opinion regards to what polish pad combo works best. im thinking if i get a tuition day under my belt i would feel happier in my own confidence and knowledge. any recommend a class im based in sw scotland but can travel a fair distance.

thanks Scott.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Gordon Defined Details is the one to speak to in Scotland


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Really? I run classes quite often in Edinburgh, just had 2 very recently.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=345749

But you are open to choose whoever you want to.


----------



## Terry s b (Oct 20, 2013)

Anyone, around middlesex area? Or any machine polishing days? Auto finesse ran one, but i missed it.


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Terry s b said:


> Anyone, around middlesex area? Or any machine polishing days? Auto finesse ran one, but i missed it.


Perhaps talk to elite , they are near you ?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Another vote for Gordon @ Defined Details not many is the same league and yes really Rob Dom. :thumb:


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry for the blatant hijack but is anyone aware of any kind of detailing class at all in northern Ireland?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

There are many knowledgeable guys out there for sure. Gordon at Defined Details is certainly one of them. His is one of the few guys I call when in a bit of a situation. His knowledge often blows me away..
__________________



Clueless.1 said:


> Sorry for the blatant hijack but is anyone aware of any kind of detailing class at all in northern Ireland?


May be worth chatting to Rollo at Orchard ..


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Couldn't agree more with Rob Dooka on that one.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Having attended one of Gordon's classes myself, I couldn't recommend it highly enough. I don't think I've ever met someone so passionate about what they do and determined to show people how to do it right rather than do it quickly.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

dooka said:


> There are many knowledgeable guys out there for sure. Gordon at Defined Details is certainly one of them. His is one of the few guys I call when in a bit of a situation. His knowledge often blows me away..
> __________________
> 
> May be worth chatting to Rollo at Orchard ..


OK cheers 👍


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Gordan defined detail top bloke &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

anyone in Essex that can offer machine tuition


----------



## Bogus (May 11, 2014)

Can anyone please recommend a machine polishing tuition class in Kent ?


----------

